# TT gliptone detail



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Had my car detailed / valeted yesterday, 5 hours in the hands of this guy
http://www.cleanacar.co.uk/

dropped the car off like this:

























picked it up..like this    









































paid for, full valet,paintwork mopping, engine clean, clay bar.

The pictures really do it NO justice! 
Looks so lovely! engine looks spotless, interior looks lovely.. was very shiny etc... now looks like new 
oh and the smell 8) 8) 8)  
haha all in all very very impressed!


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good, Kim...you aiming to have the shiniest car for the run on Saturday? 

Has the detailer taken out swirls in the paint or used a polish with filler...I'm tempted to have someone machine polish my TT but don't know who to turn to...presumably you'd recommend this guy?

Have fun Saturday, wish I could have made it, but I'm looking forward to seeing the pic's!

Regards
Ross


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

hey thanks 
the swirls etc were taken out not filled, he did a truely amazing job, and the pics do it no justice!
the shine is amazing and i have got some gliptone body gloss ( to get rid of the dust etc that will be on there by tomorrow morning )  8)

and yes i would recomend 100%!

and as for the interior ...wow  the leather looks like new.... all smooth ..actually matches the rear seats now..

Kim


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

looks mint. 8)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good Kim 8) - you've inspired me to order replacement supplies of Gliptone! 

Just seen the post on the Kent meet tomorrow - although seen it too late I'm afraid. Hope you have a good run


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

looking good Kim, i need to get mine fully detailed soon.

(get some spacers on your car :wink


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Swirls aren't taken out ..

The paint around them is taken away ..


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The car looks great Kim, how did the meet go?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Car looks gorgeous! 5 hours though?? it took me a whole day just to machine polish 3/4 of my car and I thought I was fit!  :? :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Can i ask how much you paid Kim? 5 Hours, i honestly cant believe he took the swirls out, not saying you are lying but when i had mine detailed it took him a day and a half and he didnt get the all the swirls out prob would have needed 3 days for that.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I paid £100 to have it all done, I should have paid more but he is a friend, as for the swirls, there are none there now... And I know many cars he has done, still no swirls ... 5 hours is good dropped it off at 8am and got back at 2 and he was still finishing off.
He does do details that take 1-2 days, but depends what they are having done.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking 8) Kim car looks fantastic


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

wanna know the worst bit???
got some of the gliptone body gloss..to keep her looking good.... the bottle leaked and went allll over my carpets in car!!!
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> wanna know the worst bit???
> got some of the gliptone body gloss..to keep her looking good.... the bottle leaked and went allll over my carpets in car!!!
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Doh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> wanna know the worst bit???
> got some of the gliptone body gloss..to keep her looking good.... the bottle leaked and went allll over my carpets in car!!!
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hoover it up quick!!!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i was so angry 
and with this amazing brittish weather my car is dirty again anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]

but the beading does look sexy when it rains!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> i was so angry
> and with this amazing brittish weather my car is dirty again anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> but the beading does look sexy when it rains!


Try having a black car then - soul destroying :lol: Can't beat good beading - water just runs off like it never was there in the first place!


----------

